
Exploit vendor drops Tor Browser zero-day on Twitter (for previous version) - detaro
https://www.zdnet.com/article/exploit-vendor-drops-tor-browser-zero-day-on-twitter/?
======
ccnafr
"This Tor Browser exploit was acquired by Zerodium many months ago as a zero-
day and was shared with our government customers."

That doesn't sound good.

~~~
djsumdog
Selling vulnerabilites is big business. It's controversial for sure. In a
panel discussion at Ruxcon years ago, Rantyben talked about how he relied on
selling exploits for a living.

I wonder if this particular exploit was used in the FBI/playpen case.

